# Is it just Drummers problem!



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Drummer shuffles into a drug store and asks for Viagra. 
‘That's no problem,’ says the pharmacist. ‘How many do you want?’ 
‘Just a few, maybe four,’ says the Drummer. ‘But could you cut them into four pieces?’ 
‘That won't do you much good,’ replies the pharmacist. 
Drummer looks at him and sighs. 
‘I’m nearly 67 years old – I'm not interested in sex anymore,’ he says.
‘I just want it to stick out far enough so I don't wee on my shoes.’


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I would be careful you don't OD on those things otherwise you will find yourself peeing into the next county.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I thought it was to stop you rolling out of bed! 
Make sure you swallow it quickly or you will end up with a stiff neck.
Our local chemist was robbed of its entire Viagra stock, police are looking for a gang of hardened criminals.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Bigfoot said:


> I thought it was to stop you rolling out of bed!
> Make sure you swallow it quickly or you will end up with a stiff neck.
> Our local chemist was robbed of its entire Viagra stock, police are looking for a gang of hardened criminals.


----------

